# My First Planted Tank :)



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

I thought I would give planted a try in my new Convict breeding tank. I planted with Vals, Hygro, Anubias Nana and Cabombia (sp?) to start with. My Vals were nice tall and green when I bought them but then they melted







So I have cut them back and am hoping they will take off soon. My substrate is Flourite and I have 2-20W bulbs for lighting, 1- Sun Glo and 1- Life Glo 2 Sorry the tank is cloudy, I was rearranging a couple of things. Right now my betta is enjoying the tank until I am ready to move my Cons over. Enjoy! Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice start! I think putting a background on would help though.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah definitely put a background on there it would bring out the tank a LOT. nice plants and placement though.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice little setup







, i agree with the background suggestions. Also i cant give you any advice, but i can tell you that that cabomba will most likely grow super quick and soon rule you're tank. Well at least mine did, and i ended up throwing it out because it got TOO BIG!! (just shy of 3' to be exact)


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

chop it down to size


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

No0dles said:


> chop it down to size


Its long gone now, but it grew lots of white shoots which were dangling from each stem, and it looked horrific to me, so i chucked it. Plus it was growing about 2 inches a day, and i didt even think off cutting it and wouldn't know were to cut it.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys







I will definately be getting a background on it, just not really high on my priority list right now. I got this tank for a sweet deal, 45G tank package that came with heater, aquaclear filter, fishfood, nets, aqua glo lights and a few other things all brand spankin new still in wrapping for $75. Couldnt pass it up


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks way better than my first attempt on plants, Nice job ksls







.
I like how bloody green and almost a "fresh" look to it as well as the mixture of plants is well meshed and looks like you have been doing it forever. I wish ya the best of luck as plants add a nice atmosphere to the tank and for me was a achievement that I was no longer a "noob" when it came to tanks and decor.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

well said. well said.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

loookin good


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet little setup.
the plants look good. real nice looking
i disagree with the background. i think it be cool to see all the way through. it look better when the planst have grown and filled out abit more


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice set up and great deal!! Wish i could find some deals like that!! Anyways very nice start.. I had to cut my vals back also. I cut the dead ends off of them but the whole leaves died on me. They will do that from time to time (in my experience). My little siamese algae eaters take care of the pruning of them now. If they start to turn brown and die off they will jump in and eat the dead parts off.


----------

